# Everyone's Talking About This Awesome 40 Year Old Beetle Camper



## Matt Derrick (Dec 14, 2014)

*Everyone's Talking About This Awesome 40 Year Old Beetle Camper*
http://www.truckcamperhq.com/2014/12/everyones-talking-about-this-awesome-40_2.html



Look how maneuverable this thing is! I've hauled trailers before, and had to back them up, and always found that process a brain-melting exercise in frustration. Why aren't these common now?
Maybe now's the time — maybe all the attention is a sign. It's time. Time for revolution. Revolution via towing little trailers. I'm ready.


----------



## SnakeOilWilly (Dec 14, 2014)

That's pretty damn cool. Do these ever pop up on the open market anymore?


----------



## Tude (Dec 14, 2014)

hehe had a couple of friends who rubber tramped in a beetle for 2-3 years (the thing finally died). Pop up tent outside and the inside of their beetle looked like a wall of shit with all their stuff mashed into it. Although they never got ticketed - they were known to have drunken camped on people's front lawns/driveways and woken up to angry house owners to wtf are you doing here hehe.


----------



## Kal (Dec 15, 2014)

Cool


----------



## landpirate (Dec 15, 2014)

The trailer idea is awesome. However, have you ever driven an old model vw beetle? They are pretty horrible to drive long distances. Your foot it is at a weird angle because the pedals are in the curve of the front of the car (If that makes any sense.) and the back seats are the bounciest thing I have ever sat on, if you go over bumps you are destined to cause concussion for the back seat passengers. Just my opinion. 

I'm all for trailers though, of every shape and size. LETS ALL GET MOBILE WHOOOOOP!


----------



## Odin (Dec 15, 2014)

That is real cool. The maneuverability is a big plus. I tow stuff from time to time did in the military too... but had those c clamp with a codder pin type hitches. 






I hate the kind of ball hitch with that connector they are showing in the video. In my experience... they jam up... the top piece doesn't always seat correctly and they can even pop off while towing. 
So The idea is solid... hitch on top of a small maneuverable car... I would just see if there is another configuration.
Though I suppose if you want to swivel 360 like that...


----------

